# Mixing in the studio



## folkrocker (Oct 28, 2011)

Here's a couple of me mixing in my "real" studio a few years ago. Man, did that main room sound great. Quite a bit of math went into it's creation.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Sweet! Is that laminated glass?


----------



## folkrocker (Oct 28, 2011)

It's actually 2 pieces of glass. If memory serves me correctly one is 1/8" and the other 1/4" thickness with about 4 inches of dead air space. They are encased in a frame with the 1/8" at an angle to the 1/4" piece. The angled side was on the recording room so that it would not be parallel with other surfaces. 2 holes were drilled into the bottom to insert decassant packages to prevent any humidity buildup between the panes. I got the construction from a book on building recording studios. When I moved out I removed the entire thing with a sawzall lol! I gave it to my friend and co-producer who did the heat and air for the studio (another thing entirely). He's in the process of building a "proper" studio where I will just have one open room which will be good enough for me.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## folkrocker (Oct 28, 2011)

You are certainly welcome. I actually meant to post this in the photo's section above but I'm not too swift at this forum thing (sorry). Anyway I'll be happy to share anything that I have learned or continue to learn with you guys. Recently I came across an interview with Alan Parsons where he's pushing his latest project where he finally talks tech. It's called "Alan Parsons' The Art & Science of Sound Recording". The guy really knows his stuff!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Very nice. Welcome again to HTS.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello and welcome to HTS! :wave:


----------



## electrocamel (Feb 28, 2012)

Man !

I'd love to have such a great studio...may be some day, when I'll be famous !


----------

